

Cross-browser add-ons are a reality with Trigger.io (Zemanta example) - andraz
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/07/26/zemanta-takes-their-browser-add-on-across-platforms-with-trigger-io/

======
ecaroth
Holy hell I wish this existed when I wrote addons for Safari, Chrome, and
Firefox. Just the idea of IE support with no extra work is awesome - and the
idea of having a single codebase is great too. I tried to modularize as many
components of my addons as possible to make them all easy to update but it
just wasn't perfect. I went as far as building a messaging class to extend for
the communication across platforms and boy was that a hack and a half.
DEFINITELY trying this out next time I'm building an addon!

------
hamax
Building browser extensions with trigger's tools is really straightforward if
you're familiar with Chrome/Safari/Opera/...'s extension api.

The most surprising thing for us was that IE extension mostly(3 lines of IE
specific code) just worked.(Before that we had a huge black box of code that
nobody dared to touch.)

I'd love to write a long post about our experience but there is nothing
special to say. It works and it's great.

------
ollysb
Been using crossrider for the last couple of months. They've been doing a
pretty good job as well(yup, not having to write the IE plugin is an absolute
godsend!). Good to have an alternative though, I'll definitely be taking a
look at trigger.io

